# Vacuum tubes in Southern Ontario?



## jimmydime (Nov 22, 2013)

Does anyone know a good place to buy vacuum tubes for guitar amplifiers in Ontario, or even Canada? Looking for a JJ KT77 power tube for my Peavey amp. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Located in Hamilton, ON
http://www.thetubestore.com


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

I've picked up tubes from Bellone's in London a few times, though I'm not sure they will have the widest selection. Worth a call at least if you're closer to London I suppose.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

+1 The Tubestore.
JJ KT77 in stock


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

starjag said:


> Located in Hamilton, ON
> http://www.thetubestore.com


Cant be beat


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, thetubestore.com is awesome! I've had them arrive the very next day sometimes. Super fast and great service.


----------

